
Boxee Blog » Boxee for iPad and more goodies - antr
http://blog.boxee.tv/2011/08/09/boxee-for-ipad-and-more-goodies/
======
vertice
The boxee software itself hasn't been updated in a year at this point.

I honestly don't care for all these extraneous bits and pieces if they can't
even ship the base system in any real timeframe.

